# My f-250's lights are all done



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Heres my setup guys. Sounds like my truck is idleing rough but its the video sound quality.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

somebodys got to much moneyyyyyyy anyway i like it looks awesome should make u crazy in the dark


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that you're done working on the lighting....clean the garage out

Rig looks great. What brand and model is your lightbar?

:waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Your truck sounds like ****. Just thought I'd let ya know. 


Looks good. Also curious to know about the lightbar.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

federal signal mini jet


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice set up


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

looks good


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

looks very nice. what brand leds are mounted on the lower rails of the back rack?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I like it...nice truck.

I agree about the garage.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

06HD BOSS;634619 said:


> looks very nice. what brand leds are mounted on the lower rails of the back rack?


Federal Signal 3600 lightheads. Basically a tir6.

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

very well placed ambers in rear...


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

What strobes did you use in the rear back up lights? I was always under the impression that the back up light area on ford lenses were too small and the heat from an added strobe would melt that area.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Theres plenty of room in the backup lights of that style Ford taillights, even for a 90W system.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice setup


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

BlueLine Ent;637169 said:


> Theres plenty of room in the backup lights of that style Ford taillights, even for a 90W system.


Good to know, thanks.

Is the general installation suppose to put the strobe about an inch from the stock light bulb?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

General guideline is that there should be an inch of clearance all the way around a strobe bulb.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

BlueLine Ent;637262 said:


> General guideline is that there should be an inch of clearance all the way around a strobe bulb.


That's what I meant, I guess I'll have to take another look at the back up housing, I didn't think there was an inch clearance, but maybe my eyes were crossed when I looked at it.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Sometimes you can't always get the inch......as long as its not too close to plastic you're usually good. I've done probably 15 or 20 fords with that taillight style and never had a single problem.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Doakster;637131 said:


> What strobes did you use in the rear back up lights? I was always under the impression that the back up light area on ford lenses were too small and the heat from an added strobe would melt that area.


There a 90 watt 4 head kit.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Well guys, the mini bar is coming off and this is going up. Its that exact bar! but with more flashing LEDs in it


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks like a UFO landed on your bar! Bet that'll get some attention.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

And mayby some hotfeet mounts with the alleys and takedowns. Then im done with lights!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

That's what you think...You're NEVER done

:waving:


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

as soon as your done, they come out with something NEW.......


----------

